# Photoshop License key



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

Lets say I dont want to use my license key anymore with a Mac. Is there a way of removing this license key from the Computer?? uninstalling the application did not help, the license key is still there. (I'm talking about Photoshop CS4) and I'm using G5 PPC OS X 10.5.6


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Adobe uninstall process is to go to Help > Deactivate> Then uninstall the software.
http://livedocs.adobe.com/en_US/Pho...t=WS891D965D-9AE6-4add-BD00-186D32D10ED0.html

Adobe Support may have a way around it if no one else chimes in here.


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes...found it right after posting the question lolz. Thanks!!


----------

